# Spousal visa/Work endorsement



## Diana Miguel (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello!

I am a Mexican citizen currently living in Cape Town under a study visa and I recently got married to a South African citizen. I would like to apply for a spousal visa and have that visa endorsed to work. My current visa expires end of June, so I'm starting to feel the pressure to sort this out as soon as possible :boom:

I would appreciate any help you can provide to answer the following doubts:

1. *Do I need to apply for an entirely new visa or can I request a change in conditions?*

After directing this question to VFS they replied: "You will need to apply for a spousal visa as a new TRV application."

When I asked for a reason, they came back with: "You cannot apply for change in category in RSA." (Super helpful) :frusty:

Yet, I've contacted two immigration agencies and both have said I can indeed apply for a change in conditions.

2. A requirement for the change in conditions is a police clearance certificate from every country I've lived in for longer than a year since I turned 18. When I applied for my study visa I obtained this certificate from the Mexican police department, which I was given back with my visa, and I still have it. However, it is over over 12 months old. *Do I need to obtain a new police clearance from Mexico, even though I haven't been there since I requested the previous one?*

3. *What steps do I need to take in order to have my spousal visa endorsed? *Is there a separate form I need to fill out? If so, which one? Can I submit the request for endorsement along with the request for the change from study to spousal visa?

Thank you infinitely in advance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Diana Miguel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a Mexican citizen currently living in Cape Town under a study visa and I recently got married to a South African citizen. I would like to apply for a spousal visa and have that visa endorsed to work. My current visa expires end of June, so I'm starting to feel the pressure to sort this out as soon as possible :boom:
> 
> ...


Hi Diana, You most definitely can change condition within the Republic whilst being on a study visa. You will need to meet all the requirements of the spousal application but you can do so without having to go home.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Diana Miguel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a Mexican citizen currently living in Cape Town under a study visa and I recently got married to a South African citizen. I would like to apply for a spousal visa and have that visa endorsed to work. My current visa expires end of June, so I'm starting to feel the pressure to sort this out as soon as possible :boom:
> 
> ...


2. You will need a police clearance from Mexico. Contact the Mexican embassy they should help out here


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

I am also married to a South African citizen, I applied for relative visa(reside with spouse) first from my country,the visa don't allow to work but qualifies yu to apply for Section 6 visitors visa ( reside with spouse and work)Also yu have this month to apply if yu are allowed to apply locally... yu gave to apply 2 months before expiry of current visa. Please note for sec visa I applied for change of conditions which is allowed in this case. Laws change enquire more yu shld be able to change condition now without going home, I think there is a new law


----------

